# Kettler Alu-Rad 2600



## fjean74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Getting ready selling a pair of vintage kettler alu-rad 2600's.  bikes must be fairly scarce as I cannot locate any info on these.  Anyone knowing these bikes I would appreciate a little info on them.  New to bikes and have the job of selling aprx 80 old bikes. Thanks


----------



## JOEL (Jun 30, 2009)

Post some pictures.


----------



## fjean74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks-looking around now to see how


----------



## southpier (Sep 1, 2013)

this thread never seemed to get off the ground.  I was given one - a mixte - and am very interested in restoring it. any leads about the bike would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------

